

Ask HN: What's the site name where you answer misc tweet questions? - danvideo


======
danvideo
About a month ago someone showed HN his new project that was a Q&A site, where
you are given random tweet questions and have a set amount of time to give
answers? I can't recall it and too general to google...

------
danvideo
finally found it: <http://youasked.it/>

I really liked the timed aspect... great urgency

